# Name favorite band



## mims230 (Jan 20, 2009)

my favorites are
killswitch engage
haste the day


----------



## Drftroadster (Jan 7, 2009)

i dont really have a favorite and i like most music but the two i listen to most are
Ferry Corsten
Trivium


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

You can have favorites in music????!!!!???? Too much out there to name a favorite, and if I tried to name a few the list would go for days. Lol.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Thats easy...Godsmack baby!!!


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

Drftroadster said:


> i dont really have a favorite and i like most music but the two i listen to most are
> Ferry Corsten
> Trivium


Ferry!!! sikkkk!! You have good taste my friend! :clap:


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

Linkin Park
Angels & Airwaves
Wutang 
Pearl Jam
Incubus
311
Depeche Mode
Fuel
30 Seconds to Mars
Candlebox
Weezer
just to name a few...

and a buttload of Trance Producers.


----------



## danleys gracie (Jun 25, 2008)

Drftroadster said:


> i dont really have a favorite and i like most music but the two i listen to most are
> Ferry Corsten
> Trivium


Ferry Corsten is coming here to atlanta in three weeks. Been to a couple of his show. very nice dj. Although im a bigger fan of Armin Van Buuren and Paul Van dyk


----------



## Drftroadster (Jan 7, 2009)

A friend of mine did a remix of his song, Fire(Flashover remix) or (goatus flashover remix)


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have no idea who any of these people are that you all posted. I like 
The Greatful Dead
The Barenaked Ladies
The Carter Family
I realy old time music not so much into what they call music these days.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm a trane fan...

My absolute favorite band in the world is..... ready for it!?!!?!?

DAYS OF THE NEW!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I basically only listen to Punk, Post Punk and Blues. Here are a few of my favorites.

Punk:
The Business
The Cramps
Social Distortion
Agent Orange
Ramones

Post Punk:
Joy Division
Bauhaus
Siouxsie & The Banshee's
Sisters of Mercy
Echo & the Bunnymen

Blues:
Lightnin Hopkins
Chris Whitley
John Lee Hooker
Robert Johnson
Robert Lucus


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

~StangChick~ said:


> Thats easy...Godsmack baby!!!


ive sen them live 4 times.

one of my favorite newer bands is shine down, they put ona hell of a show.

i saw black stone cherry a little while back and they put on a GREAT show.

my favorite band of all time is a tie between Rage against the machine and Earth wind and fire


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

I have to go back to the 80's...... Bon Jovi and Poison


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

JOURNEY!!!!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

frigin steve perry lol


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Boston anyone?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

wheezie said:


> frigin steve perry lol


he turned 60 today! can you believe it?


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Pink Floyd
Gun's and Rose's


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

boston was sweet


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Too Manny to List but here are a few 

Evanescence 

Bjork 

Enya 

Linkin Park 

Art of Noise 

Enigma

And so Many more LOL


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Let's see:
Evanescense
Stone Sour
Metallica
Linkin Park
Breaking Benjamin
30 Seconds to Mars
Staind
Smashing Pumpkins
Fuel
Godsmack
3 Doors Down


----------



## rawlins98 (Dec 30, 2008)

I like almost everything but (Chris cornell ,Billie holiday, Jack johnson) Could go on on but those are my top 3


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i liek jack johnson to, have you ever listined to ben harper?


----------



## rawlins98 (Dec 30, 2008)

wheezie said:


> i liek jack johnson to, have you ever listined to ben harper?


Yes! Thats how I heard of ben harper.They're both very good.Love ben harper.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

killswitch engage
job for a cowboy 
beneath the sky
parkway drive 
despised icon 
and danzig!!! lol


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

...INTERPOL...


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Metallica
Gunns_n_Roses
Megadeth
Black Label Society
Danzig
Stevie Ray Vaughn and Double Trouble
Pantera
White Zombie
Rob Zombie
Lynard Skynard
and the list goes on..


----------



## Ilovepits2 (Jan 10, 2009)

The Stones, Iron Maiden, Red Hot Chili Peppers, The Pretenders, Steve Vai, Rancid....


----------



## Ilovepits2 (Jan 10, 2009)

Man! You guys started a topic that I could go on forever...
I love it all...Metallica, Boston, Grateful Dead, Steve Perry...
I played in a big hair cover band in the 80's and we did all the GnR songs!


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

wow... This could go for days!!!

The Appleseed cast
Radiohead
The arcade fire
My morning jacket
My children my bride
Sunny day real estate
U2
Jeff Buckley
The Devil Wears Prada
Catherine
Moneen
Death cab for cutie
The Boss
John Mark McMillan
Against me
At the drive in
Bjork
The Pixies

I could go on and on and on..... LOL


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

lil bit pit karma said:


> I have to go back to the 80's...... Bon Jovi and Poison


I must admit im a sucka for 80's rock..lol

And oh yeah love Rob Zombie saw him in concert that was someting else i tell ya..and of course Metallica always kicks ass.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah, like from the '80s lol.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Disturbed, Killswitch Engage, Five Finger Death Punch, and Lacuna Coil

Im a little on the dark side it relieves my enter demons lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Yeah, like from the '80s lol.


yeah they rocked..have u seen that drummer on celeb rehab//sober house, sad shit.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh yeah, he's bad off. Probably be retarded for the rest of his life.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> Oh yeah, he's bad off. Probably be retarded for the rest of his life.


I like that dude. For being a junkie I thought he was the only honest one on the show.

As for everyone's choice in music....well hell I must be old. I haven't heard of 90% of these bands.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Coletrain said:


> I like that dude. For being a junkie I thought he was the only honest one on the show.
> 
> As for everyone's choice in music....well hell I must be old. I haven't heard of 90% of these bands.


your missin out .........go youtube yourself some Godsmack..everyone should be smacked once.


----------



## pcw20 (Dec 23, 2008)

Top Ten
Atreyu-New cd blows balls
Avenged Sevenfold
Bleeding through
It Dies Today
As I Lay Dying
Haste The day 
My Hero Is Me 
In Fear And Faith 
From Autumn to ashes
Everytime I Die
All Metal-Rock-Hardcore-scremo-lil death metal and some rap


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Man, that's a lot of death lol.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

OTEP
K.S.E.
Hatebreed
Unearth
Bury your Dead
Chimaira
August Burns Red
Whitechapel

Old Skool
Suicidal Tendencies
Testament....bass player is awesome. Also has a new album.
Slayer
Megadeth
C.O.C
Sepultura
Metallica...when they was good! Master of puppets, etc. Ik that comment ruffled some feathers..sorry!!!

I do not have enough time...

Hard, heavy and in your face!!!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

oh, gee, i'm kinda all over the place when it comes to music

i love 
RX bandits
lucky boys confusion
superchic
three days grace
tree63
jack johnson/ben harper
cowboy mouth
head PE

now going old school
any 80's rock
sublime
green day
rob zombie
type O negative
weezer
bush
ICP
radiohead....etc..etc..


----------



## Emily James (Feb 5, 2009)

I love DMB and also classic rock


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

wheezie said:


> i liek jack johnson to, have you ever listined to ben harper?


OMG! i loooove ben harper...'forever' is my wedding song!!


----------



## lostnadrm (Feb 4, 2009)

anything from 
TooL
mudvayne 
slipknot 
led zepplin
allman brothers 
king crimson


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

sublime, chili peppers, blink 182, linkin park, limp bizkit, third eye blind, nirvana, cypress hill, o.a.r., oasis, jimi hendrix to name a few


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

you gotta love 

haggard
hank sr.
and willie


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

oh no not hank I think you have been around Eddie to long Josh lol. I was torcherd with Hank Sr all my life by my grandfather then When I met Nate I was torcherd with Hank Jr cause of who is great uncle is. James R Smith ole Hank Jr. Manger before he fell off the mountain. Don't mention that around the family though they get pissed they do not like Hank personally.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

dennispits said:


> you gotta love
> 
> haggard
> hank sr.
> and willie


Love 'em all. How bout George Jones, Johnny Cash, David Alan Coe, Waylon Jennings... I could go on all day.


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

mmmmhhhh...
i got many favorites songs by many artists...

i will say for tonight is....... *los del rio - EHHHH MACARENA !!!*
hahaha!! (i know i love crapy music...sometime.. normaly im more in electro, hardcore or europe-rock)

my favorite dj is Angerfist


----------



## rusbell (Dec 28, 2008)

The Mars Volta
Between The Buried and Me
Minus The Bear


and I can't believe noone else mentioned... QUEEN:hammer:


----------

